# Muay Thai ankle guards



## IcemanSK (Aug 4, 2008)

Where is the best place to buy them? Where you buy your's? How effective in stabilizing the ankle & yet giving mobility?

Thanks.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 4, 2008)

Iceman I use TruFit black ankle guards which you can find at any KMart or WalMart.  After I suffered an akilles tendon injury these really helped me through that time and have since become a staple of what I wear.


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 4, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Iceman I use TruFit black ankle guards which you can find at any KMart or WalMart. After I suffered an akilles tendon injury these really helped me through that time and have since become a staple of what I wear.


 

Thank you, my friend:asian: I've a calf pull for 4 months that doctors cannot seem to help with. It goes to my ankle & Achilles tendon, also. I figured it couldn't hoit...er, hurt:ultracool


----------



## tyciol (Aug 16, 2008)

This sounds cool, when I did TKD the guards only covered the front of the shin. Covering ankles would be interesting, it always hurts when you bash your ankle. I'd only be worried it might obstruct mobility?


----------

